# Presto Hi gears and motors



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

Need some input on these gears. I purchased a kit and thought i was atleast getting Rockfords but instead was sent Presto Hi gears and motors. Anybody used these before and can tell me if their junk or not.


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

Not too bad, just lay n' play gears...Marz #1


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> Not too bad, just lay n' play gears...Marz #1


Yea i know theirs nothing better than Marz. 

I ordered this kit for my homie, doing a 3 pump on his lac. Ill use them for the rear and wait on a Marz for the front


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

Presto-hi gate with 4batts 48v(6 batts set up)


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

PAKO PRIMERO said:


> Presto-hi gate with 4batts 48v(6 batts set up)
> View attachment 464329


Nice. Now what size is that to the front?


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

#9'


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

Are you familiar with part numbers. 

IS6AS/P167 G5F16

IS7AS/P167 G6F16


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

*I GOT SOME OF THESE GEARS ON A BLACK MAGIC SETUP I GOT FOR A HOMIE OF MINE. WE'RE DOING 8 BATTERIES TO THE FRONT GONNA SEE WHAT IT DOES... IM CURIOUS ABOUT THESE GEARS TOO.....*uffin:


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *I GOT SOME OF THESE GEARS ON A BLACK MAGIC SETUP I GOT FOR A HOMIE OF MINE. WE'RE DOING 8 BATTERIES TO THE FRONT GONNA SEE WHAT IT DOES... IM CURIOUS ABOUT THESE GEARS TOO.....*uffin:


We doing 6 to the front. Hell might as well try em out


----------



## Big Bradah Del (Dec 29, 2007)

its good we have it in my car and my car is doing 93"


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Big Bradah Del said:


> its good we have it in my car and my car is doing 93"


*HOW MANY BATTERIES....?*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

bigg_E said:


> We doing 6 to the front. Hell might as well try em out


*HELL YES!*


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

just a basic italian style gear..u can bumper with rockford too but the gears wear out fast at hi voltage


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

Good gears. Just did a lay-and-play setup at my shop on a 85 chevy caprice. 2 pumps, 8 batteries, 4 delta dumps. 7 batteries to the front and 6 to the rear. But hooked up a heavy duty motor to the front pump.


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

This is good to hear. Thanx for everyones input. I was a lil worried when they came in. Have only dealt with Marz and G force gears before.


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

Ok. That sums up the gears but how good are the motors.


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

If the motors are chrome with black end caps, you can only run 6 batteries to them or they will fry up.


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

bigg_E said:


> Ok. That sums up the gears but how good are the motors.


i been running the presto hi motor with 8 batteryz for 2 yearz burned out a hella lot of noidz & itz still workin good


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

bigdoughnuts said:


> If the motors are chrome with black end caps, you can only run 6 batteries to them or they will fry up.


They have a vented bearing end cap, not the standard cap. I bought comp motors so i hope they are.


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

big kev said:


> i been running the presto hi motor with 8 batteryz for 2 yearz burned out a hella lot of noidz & itz still workin good


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

bigg_E said:


> Are you familiar with part numbers.
> 
> IS6AS/P167 G5F16
> 
> IS7AS/P167 G6F16


Who knows what size these 2 part numbers are.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

bigg_E said:


> Who knows what size these 2 part numbers are.


9 & 11 gear


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

MUFASA said:


> 9 & 11 gear


Thanx MUFASA!


----------



## bigdoughnuts (Jul 11, 2011)

big kev said:


> i been running the presto hi motor with 8 batteryz for 2 yearz burned out a hella lot of noidz & itz still workin good


That's why your burning all those soleniods. Upgrade to a heavy duty motor and you will notice a difference. You can even ask art at Hoppos.


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

bigdoughnuts said:


> That's why your burning all those soleniods. Upgrade to a heavy duty motor and you will notice a difference. You can even ask art at Hoppos.


:yes:Try with a (double post) oldschool prestolite...


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

Just add a double post to any motor. Problem solved. uffin:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO (Oct 28, 2009)

bigg_E said:


> Just add a double post to any motor. Problem solved. uffin:


Not the same...brushes are differents


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

WELL WHAT DA DIFFERENCE IN DA BRUSHES


----------



## Big Bradah Del (Dec 29, 2007)

i have the same as u with bearing end cap and doing 10 batts to the nose so it is good bro


bigg_E said:


> They have a vented bearing end cap, not the standard cap. I bought comp motors so i hope they are.


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

Big Bradah Del said:


> i have the same as u with bearing end cap and doing 10 batts to the nose so it is good bro


:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

i use saco's or cce's they all get u to da bumper if ur ride is WORKING


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

bigdoughnuts said:


> That's why your burning all those soleniods. Upgrade to a heavy duty motor and you will notice a difference. You can even ask art at Hoppos.


ill give it a shot good lookin out. howz business


----------

